# meet Louie!



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

This is one of my boys, his name is Louie! He's very shy but super cute.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Gosh all of your rats are so beautiful, aren't you lucky .


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Thank you! I have 8 so there's plenty more coming to meet you all


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Aww, I love his little face!


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Thank you! He's adorable


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I love his little face mask! I'm hopefully getting a little boy with those kinds of markings soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

What a pretty face. I don't think I've ever seen a rat with such a marking. He's beautiful.


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

I also have a female, Viola, who has an almost identical marking!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaawwww


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

This made me say OMG out loud! I haven't seen a rat like Louie until today.


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

luvmy4rats said:


> This made me say OMG out loud! I haven't seen a rat like Louie until today.


Haven't seen one like that? Well look at this! Her name is viola!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

This is an overload of cuteness


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

tpab23 said:


> This is an overload of cutenessSent from Petguide.com Free App


An overload!? How about some more adorable little ratties!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

AHMAGAWD DERE SAH CUTE!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

